
US ranks #68 out of 100 in mobile video quality, loading time, and buffering - kaustin2440
https://9to5mac.com/2019/11/27/mobile-video-quality/
======
mensetmanusman
Aren’t there more than 100 countries?

This should be broken down by city...

------
ftkudtkfkl
>You might think of the US as one of the most advanced mobile markets.

Advanced and quality aren't strictly synonymous. Going by the chart the
article references, Canada crushes us in terms of quality but I still wouldn't
want to move from an unlimited plan in the USA to a Canadian equivalent due to
pricing schemes (the business kind not the conspiracy kind) for unlimited
plans in Canada. In that sense I'd argue the USA offers more advanced market
choices, but not necessarily a plethora of high quality ones.

